# Wolverine



## baksteen8168 (14/8/14)

I think this might be a solution to the whole "my Reo holds more juice than your puny little tank" argument. Lol

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10009099/1804301-wolverine-rebuildable-tank-atomizer-19ml

(Please note that the Reo comment is made in jest and I am not looking for a weeing contest between witch is best)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (14/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> I think this might be a solution to the whole "my Reo holds more juice than your puny little tank" argument. Lol
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10009099/1804301-wolverine-rebuildable-tank-atomizer-19ml
> 
> (Please note that the Reo comment is made in jest and I am not looking for a weeing contest between witch is best)


 
LOL I like your choice of words, especially "weeing" & "witch"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/8/14)

johan said:


> LOL I like your choice of words, especially "weeing" & "witch"


I hoped someone would see that. Haha


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> I think this might be a solution to the whole "my Reo holds more juice than your puny little tank" argument. Lol
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10009099/1804301-wolverine-rebuildable-tank-atomizer-19ml
> 
> (Please note that the Reo comment is made in jest and I am not looking for a weeing contest between witch is best)


 
You are denigrating my little Reo Mini! This little black witch only holds 2.8 mls of juice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/8/14)

Andre said:


> You are denigrating my little Reo Mini! This little black witch only holds 2.8 mls of juice.


Never meant to do that. And that little witch looks good!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Never meant to do that. And that little witch looks good!


Lol, of course only said in the spirit you started off with, i.e. in jest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/8/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, of course only said in the spirit you started off with, i.e. in jest.


I know.  

Seriously though, I'm curious as to how good that wolverine is? I can't see myself using one of those, but it might just be big enough for mr @Rob Fisher and his tropical ice. Haha


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

Switching juices will be a nightmare. And a leak could be too.


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/8/14)

Andre said:


> Switching juices will be a nightmare. And a leak could be too.


This is true.

I think that if you buy this you are pretty sure of what juice will be living in there. But like you said... a leak will be a major problem.


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

Mother of juice!

19ml's?! ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?!

That's just too much for me.
I can't imagine ever vaping 19ml's of the same thing non-stop.

But somewhere out there, someone will find their personal heaven in that Godzilla-tank.


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Mother of juice!
> 
> 19ml's?! ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?!
> 
> ...


Agreed. A tank like that would brobably last me at least a week and a half as I alternate between 3 juices daily. But somewhere there is a lid for every pot...

Can you imagine what this would look like on a mod!?


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Agreed. A tank like that would brobably last me at least a week and a half as I alternate between 3 juices daily. But somewhere there is a lid for every pot...
> 
> Can you imagine what this would look like on a mod!?


 
For some reason I can't get this image out of my head...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> For some reason I can't get this image out of my head...


Hahahaha!!

Something like that, yes.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> I know.
> 
> Seriously though, I'm curious as to how good that wolverine is? I can't see myself using one of those, but it might just be big enough for mr @Rob Fisher and his tropical ice. Haha


 
I will never ever order a clone from Fasttech while I still am breathing... my success rate for those is zero out of about 12!


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I will never ever order a clone from Fasttech while I still am breathing... my success rate for those is zero out of about 12!


 
But I have to say the 19 mls is tempting!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I will never ever order a clone from Fasttech while I still am breathing... my success rate for those is zero out of about 12!


 
For real?
That bad, or you that unlucky?


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> For real?
> That bad, or you that unlucky?


 
That bad... out of a batch of 5 Kayfuns/Russians only one was actually useable...

The mech mods I bought were fine... it's the atties I have an issue with.


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> That bad... out of a batch of 5 Kayfuns/Russians only one was actually useable...
> 
> The mech mods I bought were fine... it's the atties I have an issue with.


I've ordered 2 russians and one fogger. One russian still on it's way, but both the other russian and fogger were good. Smooth threading, deep juice channels, etc. Only complaint I have is the driptip on the fogger is a bit loose... Nothing that the floss trick couldn't fix though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (14/8/14)

i see your 19 and raise you 1 
http://focalecig.com/Product/Kayfun-lite-plus-V2-Styled20mL-Rebuildable-Atomizer-29mm--19824

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/8/14)

ET said:


> i see your 19 and raise you 1
> http://focalecig.com/Product/Kayfun-lite-plus-V2-Styled20mL-Rebuildable-Atomizer-29mm--19824


That seems to be for the 26 mods though. The wolverine is for the 16 mods.  

Still... that is HUGE!!


----------

